# [distcc] daemon ne démarre pas si --listen est activé

## barul

Salut à tous.

distccd ne veut pas démarrer si j'ai cette ligne de décommentée dans l' /etc/conf.d/distccd :

```
DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --listen 192.168.0.21"
```

Alors que 192.168.0.21 est bien la machine cliente qui doit envoyer à mon desktop. Donc évidemment, si je commente cette ligne, le daemon démarre, mais il n'a pas l'air de recevoir les infos :/

Voici la configuration de distcc de mon laptop:

```
# /etc/conf.d/distccd: config file for /etc/init.d/distccd

DISTCCD_OPTS=""

# this is the distccd executable 

DISTCCD_EXEC="/usr/bin/distccd"

# this is where distccd will store its pid file

DISTCCD_PIDFILE="/var/run/distccd/distccd.pid"

# set this option to run distccd with extra parameters

# Default port is 3632.  For most people the default is okay.

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --port 3632"

# Logging

# You can change some logging options here:

# --log-file FILE

# --log-level LEVEL  [critical,error,warning, notice, info, debug]

#

# Leaving --log-file blank will log to syslog

# example: --log-file /dev/null --log-level warning

# example: --log-level critical

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --log-level critical"

# SECURITY NOTICE:

# It is HIGHLY recomended that you use the --listen option

# for increased security. You can specify an IP to permit connections 

# from or a CIDR mask

# --listen accepts only a single IP

# --allow is now mandatory as of distcc-2.18.

# example:  --allow 192.168.0.0/24

# example:  --allow 192.168.0.5 --allow 192.168.0.150

# example:  --listen 192.168.0.2

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --allow 192.168.0.42"

#DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} --listen 192.168.0.2"

# set this for niceness

# Default is 15

DISTCCD_OPTS="${DISTCCD_OPTS} -N 15"
```

D'après la doc, je lui demande bien d'envoyer la compil à la machine qui porte l'ip 192.168.0.42 ; le problème, c'est que mon desktop n'a pas l'air de bosser, tous ses cores sont en idle, et le trafic réseau est quasi inexistant (pour ça, je me base sur les clignotements de la led de ma box)

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà réussi à mettre en œuvre distcc ?

----------

